# outdoor to indoor what to do!!



## RyanNeilFL (May 15, 2005)

This is kinda nuts and I dont know what to do.
I planted 12 seeds and 12 grew outside in my garden. Ok so i just let them grow.Then i decided to get a light ( a shop light with 4 40 watt agro-lite phillips fluro.)and bring them in.I did that thrusday they have been on 24/0 since then they  are about 5 or 6 weeks(?not to sure i didnt write it down cuz i didnt know i would stick with it this long) old and are between 10-12 inches tall . what should i do if there is anythign i can i have 12 more seeds germingation so incase i have to start over and do all indoors. OK thanks alot.Ryan


----------



## GreenBandit (May 15, 2005)

well if they're looking nice and healthy theres no reason to start over...keep an eye out for bugs if they've come from outside thou...

you could start flowering them now if u wanted to if u think they're at a decent height (>1foot tall).  Remember ur plants will double to triple in size throughout the flowering stage so u need to think about whether ur grow space can accomodate them...to flower just switch ur light periods to 12hrs on and 12hrs off...also i dont believe 160w of light will be enough for 12 plants, it might be wise to invest in a HID light or 2 (u can read about these in the Newbie info area)what wattage really does depend on the size of ur grow area but for 12 plants i'd say u'd need 2x 400w lamps at least but i could be wrong as im just an intermediate grower myself and have never attempted a grow of this size...try posting some pics of the plants and the grow space if u can


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 16, 2005)

Thanks alot for the info! Here are some pics.They are not good at all I have a cheap camera.I put them on 12/12 starting at 8am.I have an extra bedroom that is 10'x12' I have the window sealed up where no light can get in. I only have 10 inside now I just planted the other 2 outside to see what happens with them plus (the least healthy looking 2)i really only have room for 10 under the light i have now.If needed I can get a diffrent light for these 10.
http://img175.echo.cx/my.php?image=growingspace8qh.png
http://img20.echo.cx/my.php?image=growingplace20cm.png
http://img20.echo.cx/my.php?image=11inches0bf.png


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 16, 2005)

I read that you can give them supplemntal light form outside if you move them  and i also read that it is very bad to do that. anyone know they right answer?I have looked eveyrhwre and cant get a str8 answer.R


----------



## Hick (May 17, 2005)

Ryan...it is recommended to have at least 30 watts p/sq. ft.(very minimum) 50 W/p/sq. ft. is considered "optimal". Your room is 120 sq.ft. You're looking at 6 thousand watters to accomodate that entire space.
   From experience, 10 plants will be crowded as hell, even under a 1K (20 sq.ft).
IMO, the plants should always be grown to sexual maturity(either alternate branching or pre-flowers showing) before setting to flower. Flowering prior, definately effects yeild and IMO has a negative effect on quality, too. 
   Nothing beats Mother natures "Big Halide" in the sky for producing light for MJ. The only "bad" thing that I can think of, would be you will probably be introducing outdoor pests into your indoor garden.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 17, 2005)

Thanks alot for your time and the info!I am going to get more lights this weekend. Out of the 10 probably only 3 or 4 will be females right? I just cant tell by looking at them yet they all look male to me!! after a weeks or so on 12/12 i should really be able to tell huh?Ok take care and thanks again!- Peace Ryan


----------



## joe blow (May 23, 2005)

unless you really have to, you should let them grow outside.  the sun is a million times better then any light you can get.


----------



## kevin (May 23, 2005)

joe blow said:
			
		

> unless you really have to, you should let them grow outside. the sun is a million times better then any light you can get.


 
yep yep


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 26, 2005)

Hey, I got rid of the fluro light and got a HydroFarm HID 120 v 4.0a 60 hz with the easyglide track thing were it can cover more space but i have not put the trac up i just hung it for now. I have 6 feemales out of the 12 i started with so thats not bad for my first not even on purpose try to grow. Thanks alot for everyones help i am sure ill have more questions.peace R
here are some new pics the next thing i am going to get is a new freakin camera!
oh and btw how far should i keep the light from the plants and is a 400 watt agrosun bulb good enough?thnxs
http://img181.echo.cx/my.php?image=new1117ws.png
http://img261.echo.cx/my.php?image=newlght6yr.png
http://img88.echo.cx/my.php?image=new26hk.png


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

Floro's emit 75 lumens (what plants use) per watt (what your utility charges you).
HPS puts out 125 lumens per watt, making HPS a lot cheaper to run.
For optimum yield/potency, you need 3000 lumens per sq/ft for veg, twice that for flowering.  

I'm wondering why you moved them indoors.  Outside will give you WAY MORE yield.
Indors you need to keep the lights right above the top of the plants (floro's almost touching); this means that with a tall plant the lower buds will be low-potency.
Outside you don't have this problem, plus sunlight is free.
Also outside you don't have to supply ventilation/fans.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 27, 2005)

I put the males outside because I couldn't bear to kill  them  but now I am paranoid of having them outside.Even though my house is all  privacy fenced in I am still close on neighbors on the sides. So in actuality I  probably could just grow them all outside but for the 1 % change the meter  reader or  something saw them and called the po-lice. So that's basically why I  brought them in to finish indoors plus I just wanted to learn to do it this way  cuz I am thinking of getting a condo anyway's so ill have to do it inside then.  that's my insane rambling about why the plants are indoors.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

Okay that explains why you moved them indoors.

May I ask, why are you bothering to grow males?


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 27, 2005)

I just cant bare to kill them they look so nice BUT I prob will  this weekend.


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

"Lumens" are percieved by the human eye(what humans can see)..PAR watts are the measurment for "useable light" that the plants percieve.

c/p....
Lighting Terms

Lumen is a measurement of light output. One Lumen is equal to the light emitted by one candle that falls on one square foot of surface located one foot away from the candle. 

PAR Watts While the lumens measurement is based on the sensitivity of the human eye to light, PAR Watts objectively measure the total watts of Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) emitted by the bulb. It accounts for the nutritional value and is a direct measure of light energy available for all-important plant photosynthesis.

Color Rendering Index (C.R.I.) is a measure of lighting quality. It is measured on an index from 0-100, with natural daylight equal to 100. Bulbs with a high color rendering index make objects appear more true to life.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 28, 2005)

"Lumen is a measurement of light output. One Lumen is equal to the light emitted by one candle that falls on one square foot of surface located one foot away from the candle."
I didn't know this. Very interesting! !  R


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 28, 2005)

Hick, if you know, where does the term >candlepower< fit in?
For instance, I just bought a rechargeable spotlight rated at 2 million candlepower.

Btw, those high-powered spotlights are great.  My friends also bought some, and at night we sit around and set fire to the tops of tree's and vaporize small woodland creatures.  Sometimes all that's left of a baby rabbit is the imprint of a shadow on the ground.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (May 28, 2005)

LOL that sounds so wrong!


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

:roflmao:...*"POOOOF"*...no mo bunny??

c/p
Candlepower is a way of measuring how much light is produced by a light bulb, LED or by striking an arc in a Carbon-Arc spotlight. Is it a measure of how much light falls upon an object some distance away? No. That's illuminance. Is it a measure of how well we see an object that is illuminated by that light source? No. That's something all together different, and we are not going there!

Nowadays we use the term CANDELA instead of candlepower. Candlepower, or CANDELA is a measure of how much light the bulb produces, measured at the bulb, rather than how much falls upon the thing you want to light up. Further confusing the matter is beam focus. That's how much candlepower can be focused using a reflector/lens assembly. Obviously, if you project all your light bulbs intensity at a given spot, or towards something, it will be more intense, and the illuminance will be higher. 

And here comes the confuser! A candlepower as a unit of measure is not the same as a foot-candle. A candlepower is a measurement of the light at the source, not at the object you light up.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 2, 2005)

Can i use BOTH fluro (4 xs 40 watt)and my 400 watt agro light on my plants at the same time the fluros on the sides and the HID on top??


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes you can, always remember the more light the better. Good Luck


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 2, 2005)

Awsome! Thanks for the info. I  couldnt find anything on the net about using both types @ the same time. Peace -R


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2005)

> Can i use BOTH fluro (4 xs 40 watt)and my 400 watt agro light on my plants at the same time the fluros on the sides and the HID on top??



the flo's need to be kept _close_. Within 6 inches or less, in order for the plants to benefit.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 3, 2005)

Since the flo's need to be kept almost in contact with the plant, using them would block some of the light from the HPS.
Not a good thing.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 19, 2005)

They have been on 12/12 for about 1 month.How much longer should it take??They are looking very good now i am very surprsied I have made it this far without any problems..


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 19, 2005)

somewhere in 2-6 weeks probably, look for amber hairs, soon after they start. you dont want them too get totaly brown(the buds).


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 21, 2005)

A little over a month on 12/12


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 21, 2005)

On March 23, 2005, a court authorized search warrant was executed at the address of  XXXXXX Drive in XXXXX after firefighters discovered a marijuana grow operation while extinguishing a house fire at the residence. Search revealed 33 marijuana plants and numerous items of grow equipment. The suspect was a tenant at the residence. The suspect was not home at the time of the fire and warrants were issued. The suspect was arrested June 18, 2005 and charged with the above charges.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 21, 2005)

Ryan:
Your plants have no buds.
Meaning you have a light leak.
You'll never get any buds until you fix the situation.

And--
why that second post with the arrest warrant?


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 22, 2005)

http://img279.echo.cx/my.php?image=budds8on.pnghttp://img252.echo.cx/my.php?image=today11114bc.png
http://img252.echo.cx/my.php?image=today2223lm.png
http://img252.echo.cx/my.php?image=today333331qo.png
ok i got closer with my cheap as cam took these 3 pics..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 22, 2005)

A tip:
You shouldn't post people's names and adresses on the internet.
It's also not a good idea to post pics with identifying backgrounds, like those pics on the wall in the background.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 22, 2005)

good tip thnxs!...I edited some stuff......you never know who is watching i guess...


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 24, 2005)

Hick do you have any good links about the conversions from lumens to watts and vice versa?


----------



## drugsareyourfriend (Jun 24, 2005)

i live on a lake and i been moving my plant in and out its mostly out side but if i leave it out thier it gets blow about and its bending  what should i do


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 24, 2005)

drugsareyourfriend said:
			
		

> i live on a lake and i been moving my plant in and out its mostly out side but if i leave it out thier it gets blow about and its bending what should i do


 


id let them blow for a little it will make the stems a little stronger. and if youre really worried about it then stake them


----------



## drugsareyourfriend (Jun 24, 2005)

well i was just worried because i didnt want it to get blow so much that it died but since it well make it stonger it wont matter any more thanx much


----------



## Hick (Jun 24, 2005)

EXO'...each line below is a link..

Lighting types and intensities
1 watt at 555 nm = 683.0 lumens 

Plants use light energy between 400 and 700 nanometers, the region known as Photosynthetically Active Radiation or PAR.


----------



## RyanNeilFL (Jun 24, 2005)

I have read some people use 11/13 what is all that about is it better than 12/12?? thnxs R


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks Hick that was helpful
next question: my growspace is about 5 Cu. feet i have one 70W MH light vegitating them. the plants are about 6 inches from the light, i know thats kinda close but i have plenty of air circulation. the ones i have that are normal looking are flourishing quite well, but when they get to be about a foot high i plan to flower them, will the 70W MH be enough lumens @ that point?


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2005)

> my growspace is about 5 Cu.


 ...you must mean 5 *Sq* ft ?..yes?
  5 sq/ft(2'X2.5') will require(IMHO) at least a 250 watter, preferably HPS. But a MH will suffice. 30 watts p/sq. ft of HID is consider bare _minimum_, 50 W. p/sq. ft optimal, and 80 W/ p/sq. ft maximum


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 26, 2005)

ok where can i get a 250W HPS with ballast and transformer? ive looked at hardware stores like home depot and menards the brightest i can get there is 70W which is what i got. ive even gone to an electrical supply warehouse and they didnt have what i needed. also i thought MH was better than HPS for Veg. growth? am i wrong HPS is better all the way around?


----------



## adam420 (Jun 26, 2005)

MH is better for veg then HPS,


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2005)

MH v.s. HPS?..you'll find varied opinions and heated debates over that one. 
  MH produces more blue spectrum, which is utilized better during the veg state, but the red spectrum inthe HPS far out produces in flower. "IMHO" if you only plan on one light, go with the HPS. In side by side comparisons, I notice little difference in growth during veg, and HPS was superior for flowering.
   Finding one locally?...I have seen 150's at places like Lowes/ Home Depot, (security lights), They take some re-wiring to "remote" the ballast, plus you really would need a different hood/reflector.
  Take a sroll thru the "Yellow Pages", search for Hydroponic stores or horticultural lighting. You might find a store nearby. 
  I'm not a huge advocate of "online" shopping, but have heard good things about http://www.indoorsun.com/.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 27, 2005)

RyanNeilFL said:
			
		

> I have read some people use 11/13 what is all that about is it better than 12/12?? thnxs R


 
I discovered decades ago that night lengths LESS than 12 hrs. long triggered flowering.
When I started growing indoors I enjoed having as many as 5 seperate growspaces in the same house.  I was able to try different technique's, and believe that a light cycle of 13/11 produce's the best buds.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 27, 2005)

do you use 12/12 to trigger flower then switch to 13/11 after a couple of weeks?


----------

